
Nutrition is personal. Identical foods responds differently in individuals - kevindeasis
http://news.meta.com/2015/11/19/cell-nutrition-is-personal-identical-foods-produce-healthy-and-unhealthy-responses-in-different-individuals/
======
nyc111
The reaction to food is related greatly to gut flora. It seems like they
collected samples of feces but I'm not clear how much weight they gave to the
role of microbiome in digestion.

